# Revenue  code - Anyone know the Revenue  code  FOR L8600



## codedog (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone know the Revenue  code  FOR L8600 Breast implant? thanks


----------



## sphillips79 (Oct 30, 2009)

We use revenue codes 0270 or 0274, some carriers may not accept one or the other.

thanks,


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 30, 2009)

Common revenue codes for L8600 
Rev Description HCPCS/REV Relationship
Effective Date HCPCS/REV Relationship
Expiration Date Comment ID 
0270  Medical/Surgical Supplies General Classification  01/01/1994          
0274  Medical/Surgical Supplies Prosthetic/Orthotic Devices  01/01/1994       21    
0278  Medical/Surgical Supplies Other Implants  01/01/1994          
0490  Ambulatory Surgical Care General Classification  01/01/1994          
0499  Ambulatory Surgical Care Other Ambulatory Surgical Care  01/01/1994


----------



## codedog (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks-this helps


----------

